# Netgear Range Extender WN2000RPTv2 with an Apple Airport Extreme ( 6th Gen )



## CAWWINDY1 (Jan 16, 2014)

My question here is : Can I use the Netgear Range Extender mentioned in the header with my Apple Airport Extreme to extend my network range . Is the Netgear compatible with the Apple Airport Extreme ? If so , what are the steps required to accomplish this . I currently have the Apple Airport Extreme set up as my base station and I have nothing physically connected to it at this point.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like you may need to use Apple Products.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4387701


----------

